# MacBook Pro lent subitement



## math299 (21 Octobre 2012)

Salut,

Je viens vers vous car j'ai un problème qui commence à bien me saouler !

Depuis quelques temps, je dirais une semaine, peut être plus, mon MBP Core2Duo est devenu lent.

Mais j'ai l'impression que c'est pas une lenteur de l'ordi mais plutôt une lenteur de la carte graphique : 

Ouverture des fenêtres saccadées, Ouverture DashBoard et Mission Control pas fluide.

Alors que avant qu'arrive ce problème, tout était fluide, rapide ... 

Pareil pour les jeux, je joue a un jeu sous windows avec parralels desktop et avant je joue sans souci et maintenant il est lent et lag.

Que puis je faire pour résoudre ce problème ?

Merci !


----------



## Sly54 (21 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

Regarde dans le Moniteur d'activité s'il y a des taches gourmandes / s'il y a bcp de swap (Mémoire / sortie pages).
Regarde aussi s'il reste de la place sur le dd (et combien il en reste).

Quelle configuration ?


----------



## math299 (21 Octobre 2012)

Merci de m'aider !

















Voilà, tu sais tout


----------



## Sly54 (22 Octobre 2012)

Quand tu visualises en mode processeur, classe les process par % décroissants.
Regarde aussi l'onglet mémoire, pour vérifier si tu as assez de RAM (avec 4 Go, ça n'est pas sûr).
Enfin, il te reste largement de la place sur ton dd !


----------



## kaos (22 Octobre 2012)

Crucial.com / 4X4 Go = 39 euros port compris garanti a vie .... tu verras la diff promis


----------



## Pascal_TTH (22 Octobre 2012)

kaos a dit:


> Crucial.com / 4X4 Go = 39 euros port compris garanti a vie .... tu verras la diff promis



4 x 4 Go, ça ne va pas le faire avec seulement deux slots. :rateau:


----------



## Sly54 (22 Octobre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> 4 x 4 Go, ça ne va pas le faire avec seulement deux slots. :rateau:


Rhalala Pascal, tjs à pinailler


----------



## subsole (22 Octobre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> 4 x 4 Go, ça ne va pas le faire avec seulement deux slots. :rateau:



 Pffff, Tu ne connais pas la RAM 4 roues motrices.


----------



## math299 (22 Octobre 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Quand tu visualises en mode processeur, classe les process par % décroissants.
> Regarde aussi l'onglet mémoire, pour vérifier si tu as assez de RAM (avec 4 Go, ça n'est pas sûr).
> Enfin, il te reste largement de la place sur ton dd !










Et sinon oui je suis pour rajouter de la RAM mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi subitement il me fait ça.


----------



## kaos (22 Octobre 2012)

ah oui 4X4 / desolé erreur de frappe / je voulais dire 4+4 Go :rose:


----------



## Sly54 (22 Octobre 2012)

math299 a dit:


> Et sinon oui je suis pour rajouter de la RAM mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi subitement il me fait ça.


Pas de pb particulier au niveau des process. Même la RAM, tu en avais largement quand tu as fait ta capture de l'écran du Moniteur d'activité.

Est ce que tu avais des ralentissements quand tu l'as faite ?


----------



## math299 (24 Octobre 2012)

Ben oui fin en fait les ralentissements sont présent que par exemple j'appuis sur la touche F3 ( pour afficher les fenêtres ), quand j'appuis sur F4, ... Bref quand il y a une demande de mouvement.

C'est pour ça, je pense que le problème vient plutôt de la CG, non ?

Et avant quand je lançais un jeu, au bout de quelques dizaines de secondes, un ventilo se mettait en route, maintenant il est toujours aussi silencieux, mais il saccade, ...

Voilà, bizarre !


----------



## math299 (27 Octobre 2012)

Personne n'a une idée ? :/

Si je fais genre un formatage et une réinstallation totale, ça pourrait résoudre le problème non ?


----------



## Deleted member 340362 (27 Octobre 2012)

Réapplique la mise à jour combinée 10.8.2, tu ne perdra pas tes données.

Tu devrais faire une vérification des autorisations disque avant...


----------



## Sly54 (27 Octobre 2012)

math299 a dit:


> Si je fais genre un formatage et une réinstallation totale, ça pourrait résoudre le problème non ?


Si le pb est de l'ordre logiciel ça pourrait résoudre le pb; si le pb est matériel ça ne résoudra rien


----------



## math299 (28 Octobre 2012)

Oui mais ca permettrait de cerner le problème.
Si tout rentre dans l'ordre ça prouvera que le problème était logiciel.


----------



## ravalomanana (6 Septembre 2013)

math299 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Je viens vers vous car j'ai un problème qui commence à bien me saouler !
> 
> ...



j'ai eu un problme similaire sauf que pour moi le mac a carrément refusé de démarrer un bon matin. pour moi c'était le cable qui reliait la carte mère au dd qui était défectueux. maintenant le mbp roule sous mountain lion et il est vraiment rapide!


----------

